# Sommerfeld Tools coupons



## LWall (Jan 5, 2012)

Does Sommerfeld Tools ever put out any coupons. I have a few items that add up and an looking for some help on the purchase.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Not that I know about but you can get free shipping on most of the items and they do have some items on close out..

Clearance Items

==



LWall said:


> Does Sommerfeld Tools ever put out any coupons. I have a few items that add up and an looking for some help on the purchase.


----------



## LWall (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm looking at the angle router bit set and the 6 piece cabinet makers router set.


----------



## Stockton (Aug 19, 2012)

You can catch them at a number of wood shows around the country and they generally have these items at a discount.


----------

